# Firstclass mobile (OpenText Social Workplace) app for android



## dragonruler (Oct 3, 2011)

So I have a school firstclass account and I have the server and I put my username and password in and I press login and after it finishes loading, an box pops up and says "Generic Error (4)". What does this error mean and how do I fix it?


----------



## casteroni (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm facing the same issue! Help!


----------



## Cheryl1968 (Mar 9, 2012)

I also have the same problem  its a shame it works great on my iPod but I would rather use my phone


----------



## Maggieamy (Aug 26, 2014)

First Class mobile app for Android is also giving me the Generic (4) message. I have tried the hard reset and also turning off the device for the 10 minutes. Any other ideas? Please help! I would be forever grateful!


----------

